# Potty Training....



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

Mia has been potty trained for the past 2 months and the past two days she has been going potty on the carpet. This evening she went poo on the carpet by my boyfriend and just a little while ago we were playing and she went to the chair and went pee right by it. I dont understand why she is doing this. She has done so well with not having any accidents and now she is taking steps backwards...








HELP!!! I dont know why she is doing this!


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> Mia has been potty trained for the past 2 months and the past two days she has been going potty on the carpet. This evening she went poo on the carpet by my boyfriend and just a little while ago we were playing and she went to the chair and went pee right by it. I dont understand why she is doing this. She has done so well with not having any accidents and now she is taking steps backwards...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here's part of a post I gave to someone else on the topic: With both I found that before it truly "clicks" once and for all there would be weeks of accident-free, and right when you think you're all set, oops! An accident. Or sometimes a few accidents. Then they get back on track with more consistant training. I think that's how we all learn things--progress takes time and some people have to keep practicing w/ some setbacks along the way and others just get it more quickly, etc. So don't be discouraged, it's perfectly normal. Just keep at it 

good luck!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

All three of mine are trained.....but the boys (Archie & Tinker) still have occasional accidents. It must be a male thing









Princess Abbey NEVER makes a mistake...and her daddy always points that out to me.









If I take the gate down, Tinker might go into the bathroom and leave a "gift" for us.







....so, I just leave the gate up. Archie might go in the upstairs bathroom on the throw rug. Hey, at least they're going ......in the bathroom!!







They both know when they've done wrong - so why do they still do it?
I don't know, but I find I have more patience than some. And it's not that hard to clean up. Then I say "Who wants to go outside and go pee pees?" and we go outside.


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

thanks for the replies...I guess I will keep being patient.....


----------



## carmen (Apr 26, 2007)

> thanks for the replies...I guess I will keep being patient.....[/B]


Also, has there been a change in your house hold lately. Sometimes they will act out if they are stressed or upset about something. Good Luck!


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

Sorry for not updating! But Mia is back to her normal self! LOL

I really believe that she was just mad so she went on the carpet to make mommy and daddy mad! She is a very smart girl!! I think that she was also upset because we cut back on giving her treats EVERYTIME she went!! We started making a really big deal out of her using the potty pad again and she stopped going on the carpet in 2 days!!

She is a very spoiled little one!! OH, and now that I made those peanut butter treats...she tries to squeeze anything out she can to get one!







She will even walk over to the pad and look and daddy and daddy gives her a treat (EVEN THOUGH SHE DIDNT GO! He says he cant resist because she looks so cute!!)


----------



## carmen (Apr 26, 2007)

> Sorry for not updating! But Mia is back to her normal self! LOL
> 
> I really believe that she was just mad so she went on the carpet to make mommy and daddy mad! She is a very smart girl!! I think that she was also upset because we cut back on giving her treats EVERYTIME she went!! We started making a really big deal out of her using the potty pad again and she stopped going on the carpet in 2 days!!
> 
> ...


What is the recipe for the treats????


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

Here is the link to the thread they were posted in!

Peanut Butter treats


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Thats good she is back to normal.







One time after SB had been trained compeletly for like 6 months she got mad at us cause it was bath day and she glared at us and peed! I couldn't believe it. She was sooo easy to potty train. I think they are just brats sometimes.


----------



## Mojito's Mommy (May 3, 2007)

Mojito has been great at potty training, but then again, we got him when he was 20 weeks old. So I guess I need to thank the breeder and our niece in Springfield, MO who had him for a few days until we got him. But, as sometimes he is a little %$#^, he did pee and poop ON THE RUG looking at us!!! Looking us straight in the eye! So we knew he was just doing it for attention (as if he doesn't get all my attention!)







After a few episodes in two days, he just stopped and now he goes in the back yard by himself or asks to go out when the door is shut!


----------

